# N.c. Outer Banks



## Rrc&kyc (Jan 30, 2012)

Thinking of camping at the outer bank in June. We would like a campground that you can access the ocean side fairly easy. Any advise on those who have been there would be helpful.
God bless and safe travels


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

I'D BE INTERESTED IN THAT INFO ALSO!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

When we had our outback we would stay here. The beach is a very short walk over the dunes, they have sites that are right next to the dunes. The island is very narrow that far down, walk across rt. 12 and you're on the sound side.

Mike


----------

